# Unable to create/join homegroup



## ysmonyog (Jan 1, 2013)

My Wireless Router is connected to Desktop (running Windows7  & 64 bit) & Panasonic TV through wire. Two laptops running 32bit Windows7 connect to the Router through wifi. 
Network Location in all computers is set as Home Network.
I am able to share music, videos and pictures on both the laptops and play them on the TV. Both laptops are detected as media server by the TV.
But I am unable to shares the libraries in the Desktop. 
The error is:
"This computer can't connect to a homegroup.
HomeGroup is not ready yet. ......"

Pl give some solution to the above.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

In Windows 7 Starter and Windows 7 Home Basic you can join a homegroup but you can't create one.you first need to create a homegroup using win 7 premium/pro/ultimate.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 1, 2013)

Both laptops and the desktop have win7 ultimate.
There is no issue with laptops. But in Desktop I am unable to share files


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 1, 2013)

in sharing center--advanced sharing settings check that desktop & laptop settings are same.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 2, 2013)

Settings including services are same


----------



## debarshi (Jan 2, 2013)

I once faced the same problem, in the network adapter settings, make sure you have ipv6 enabled............. It worked for me.........
Do say if its working for you


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 4, 2013)

ipv6 is enabled (The checkbox for TCP/IPv6 is selected.)
But in my laptop this is not enabled.
I have tried it both ways... enabled and not enabled in desktop.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 4, 2013)

run ipconfig /all in command prompt in both laptops & desktop & post the results here.


----------



## debarshi (Jan 4, 2013)

Enable it in both the systems and try


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 6, 2013)

ipconfig /all results:
*Laptop 1*
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Lenovo-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 802.11n Wireless LAN Card
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-F0-6D-1E-DA-15
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.5(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 04, 2013 10:01:38 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 05, 2013 10:01:38 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-E1-0C-36-82-D4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F833F943-729C-4881-9AB9-8BC0E473BD16}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:34f9:3dd:3f57:fffa(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::34f9:3dd:3f57:fffa%18(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

*Laptop 2*
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : AV-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Virtual WiFi Miniport Adapter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 16-2F-68-3D-0C-E4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-2F-68-52-CB-1E
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9002WB-1NG Wireless Network Ada
pter
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 74-2F-68-3D-0C-E4
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::19d5:610c:3567:8b6%11(Preferred)
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, January 04, 2013 10:13:07 PM
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, January 05, 2013 10:13:06 PM
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 309604200
   DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-17-7F-81-1E-14-DA-E9-30-DC-82

   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-30-DC-82
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{80CB87C3-BBFD-40EF-9993-3739FE638977}:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:6ab8:cca:1e32:8a29:5d9d(Prefe
rred)
   Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::cca:1e32:8a29:5d9d%12(Preferred)
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

*Desktop*
Windows IP Configuration

   Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : win7-PC
   Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
   Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
   IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
   WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
   System Quarantine State . . . . . : Not Restricted


Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 40-61-86-F2-A6-14
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
   IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.6(Preferred)
   Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
   Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 04 January 2013 22:14:49
   Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 05 January 2013 22:14:49
   Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
   NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection 7:

   Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
   Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
   Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network
#7
   Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 11-11-11-11-11-11
   DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
   Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 7, 2013)

can you ping laptops from desktop & vice versa when connected to lan?if yes then check services list of desktop to compare with laptops.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 8, 2013)

Tried with laptop1 and desktop. Yes I can ping both ways.
Services are also same.


----------



## Minion (Jan 8, 2013)

ysmonyog said:


> Both laptops and the desktop have win7 ultimate.
> There is no issue with laptops. But in Desktop I am unable to share files



Go to network settings turn on network discovery and file sharing.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 8, 2013)

connect your laptop to router through lan wire instead of wifi & then try.if successful then i think i have an idea what your problem is.also just to confirm see this:


> Open Administrative Tools by clicking the Start button Picture of the Start button, and then clicking Control Panel. In the search box, type administrative tools, and then click Administrative Tools.
> Double-click Services. Administrator permission required If you're prompted for an administrator password or confirmation, type the password or provide confirmation.
> In the Status column, next to the Peer Networking Grouping and HomeGroup Provider services, you should see the word Started. If you don't see this, double‑click the name of the service, and then click Start.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 8, 2013)

"Peer Networking Grouping" was disabled.
Now in Window explorer/Network: I can see:
Computer(3) : Two laptops and desktop names
Media Devices(3): Both Laptop names and Viera 5 Series (Panasonic TV). 


Same is in both laptops. But joining homegroup and sharing folders problem is still there.
From desktop I can access shared folders of laptops but from laptops I can not access desktop folders.
I have tried this by connecting one laptop with lan cable also.
In Advanced sharing option: Network discovery, file and printer sharing is on. Media Streaming is off. That's why the TV does not detect this desktop as media server.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 9, 2013)

are you using any firewall(except windows)/3rd party internet security suite on desktop different from laptops?do you have admin account with password on desktop & laptops?In Advanced sharing option check that public folder sharing is turned on & under homegroup options recommended option of allow windows to manage is selected.if sharing files & folders is your only concern & not workgroup then you can enable password protected sharing in Advanced sharing options in desktop & check if you can login into desktop from laptops.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 17, 2013)

Sorry @ whitestar_999, I could not respond as I was away.
I am using only windows firewall.
Antivirus- MSE on one laptop and desktop, Avast (free) on other laptop.
I have admin account without passwords on all three.
Public folder sharing is turned on.
Under homegroup options recommended option of allow windows to mange is selected.
My main concern is to enable desktop for media streaming so that I can stream media from desktop into TV which I can do from laptops and two android phones.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 20, 2013)

just to confirm basic settings before moving on to next level.check that in desktop advanced sharing options---media streaming options all devices are set to allow/same as laptops & network discovery is on.also in desktop make sure that you have shared libraries with "homegroup"(control panel--homegroup,see "how do i share additional libraries").


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 21, 2013)

In desktop advanced sharing options, "media streaming is off" is displayed. I can not do anything in media streaming options.
Unable to share libraries as desktop doesn't find any homegroup to join.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 21, 2013)

turn media streaming on by clicking on "choose media stream options".if it gives any error like failed to start etc then check in services that "windows media player network sharing service" is set to automatic & has started.i just checked that this procedure works even on a single pc connected to a router so even without any homegroup you should be able to turn on media streaming in desktop.


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 23, 2013)

"Widows media player network sharing service" was not available in services and "choose media stream option" did not lead to the screen having "Turn on media streaming" button.
I disabled and again enabled "Media Player" from "Turn windows features on or off" in control panel. Now the above service is in services list and is running. "Turn on media streaming" button also is now available. But on clicking it greys out for a fraction of second and then is again available for clicking. i.e, streaming doesn't turn on.
I googled and tried a solution " renaming of Media Player folder in user/appdata/local/Microsoft/" to let Media player recreate "Media Player" folder. This did not work.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jan 25, 2013)

from the looks of it seems like some windows setting corruption.try repairing your windows 7 install.if tired of trying then you can simply format & reinstall win 7 or use an earlier image of C drive to restore win 7 to a clean state(just after fresh install & drivers,nothing else like softwares etc if you had made one,if not then take note & make 2-3 such images of C drive using macrium reflect free version for troubleshooting like just after fresh install,fresh install+all drivers,fresh install+all drivers+absolutely minimum softwares etc).


----------



## ysmonyog (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks Whitestar_999. I was also considering fresh install and shall make images as suggested by you.
Thanks again for your support.


----------

